# 93 GXE hesitation at low speed



## Darkknight2k3 (Jan 14, 2010)

Recently my 93 altima gxe has been hesitating horribly at low speeds. I'll be either on a hill or level ground and at a stop and the light will be green and then I'll press on the gas. Either feathering or stomping on it I get the same reaction, I go literally 1 mph and it sputters at that speed. Then it rolls along and about ten seconds or so I get instant speed and it takes off. Once at high speeds it drives fine for the most part, a random sputter here or there but nothing horrible. It's getting worse though I've almost gotten rear ended a few times. Anyone know what's up or have any suggestions? Thanks so much in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## 05 ltz400 (Jan 19, 2010)

sounds like ur distributor is going bad. I would replace distributor cap, spark plugs and wires. Mine ran for 1-2 weeks and over a 100 mile trip on a bad distributor cap, finally car stopped running in my driveway. I went junk yard got new 1 put it on and new plugs and wires car ran perfect. Make sure if u do that that u set the timing right otherwise u could cause bent valves. Timing is easy to set there will be a little arrow on the distributor cap and you need to line that up with the mark on the engine its not hard. Distributor cap was $50 at junk yard, 4 spark plugs about $15, wires are about $30.


----------

